# Small Kastmasters



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone else like to use these as " search lures " ? When probing marks on my fish locators I like to use the small kastmaster spoons with the treble hook removed and a 3 inch dropper with a plain hook or 1/32 oz jighead attached to end of dropper line.

I usually let it hang over the boat side about a foot to foot and a half over the fish depth or bottom. Seems to help trigger fish in a neutral or negative mood into stiking. Got the idea from reading an article on icefishing.

Seems to work extremely well for crappie with a bonus walleye or monster gill every now and then. Usually I tip with minnow but have used worm and grubs also.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I do that sometime when i'm perch fishing on Erie.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I use castmasters a lot but not that way. I use them from 1/12 ounce up to as large as 4 ounces. I tip them with minnows and jig them. I always put a bigger treble on the smaller ones than come on them . They are great for everything especially Walleyes, Crappies and Stripers. I caught a 9 pound Walleye and a 36 inch muskie on a 1.5 ounce about twenty years ago at West Branch. I caught those two fish one after the other.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

they are great search lures and simply great lures period(brother got a 19.5" smallie on one this year). I can't think of a lure that can cover as much ground as quick. I've got 1/16 thru 3/8 oz. I will be getting a 1/2 oz for when the local rivers are running very high.


----------

